# General > Literature >  Together, in the house ........................

## Kingetter

They were together in the house.

Just the two of them.

It was a cold, dark, stormy night. The storm had come quickly
and each time the thunder boomed he watched her jump.

She looked across the room and admired his strong appearance...and
wished that he would take her in his arms, comfort her and protect
her from the storm.

She wanted that...more than anything.

Suddenly, with a pop, the power went out... She screamed...

He raced to the sofa where she was cowering.

He didn't hesitate to pull her into his arms.

He knew this was a forbidden union and expected her to pull back.

He was surprised when she didn't resist but instead clung to him.

The storm raged on...as did their growing passion. And there came a moment when each knew that they had to be together.

They knew it was wrong...

Their families would never understand... So consumed were they in their passion that they heard no opening of doors...just the faint click of a camera......










 

And what were you thinking? :Wink:

----------


## badger

That's great - made me giggle.  Love the pic.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> And what were you thinking?


I was thinking... 'this is getting interesting'

----------


## connieb19

I thought "Oh aye, whats going on here?"   ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Bet we all jumped to the wrong conclusion.Great picture Kingetter. ::

----------


## Kenn

Just the right thing for a miserable night, thanks for the chuckle Kingetter

----------


## sapphire

I've just settled down with a nice hot mug of coffee (with lots of sugar i may add! ) ,to read this steamy story......and I have to admit the ending wasn't what I was expecting! but very enjoyable never the less.
Well done....and I loved the photo! lol  ::

----------


## lin

::  Well done, the story was great, but the photo was fantastic.  Thanks for cheering me up.

----------


## Bill Fernie

As this was a copy from another web site why not just put in the link ie http://my.opera.com/zenya/blog/show.dml/451608
or http://members.aol.com/tattersalldobes/StormyNight.html etc etc

----------


## connieb19

> As this was a copy from another web site why not just put in the link ie http://my.opera.com/zenya/blog/show.dml/451608
> or http://members.aol.com/tattersalldobes/StormyNight.html etc etc


Does this rule also apply for people posting jokes ect ?  ::

----------


## Colin Manson

connieb19 - It's already in the forum rules.





> Content From Other Web Sites
> We have no problem with users pasting in passages from other web sites. We would prefer that anything posted in this manner comes with a link to the original or at the very least, gives credit where it is due. We will not tolerate people claiming to have written the piece when they have not. Users will find that it is easy to be caught out with this practice and it can be very embarrasing.
> 
> Plagiarism without proper credit carries is 1 Infraction point for 3 months.

----------


## unicorn

There must be a huge amount of infraction points flying around then.

----------


## Colin Manson

I'm sure the odd post is overlooked but continually spamming the forum with content that if freely available from another site will probably end up with a warning.

Continued abuse would award the user infraction points.

The database for this forum is very large and it eats into bandwidth allowance for the server.(Since it has to be downloaded for a backup) The more bandwidth we require the more money has to be paid. A simple link saves a huge amount traffic rather than copying and pasting all of the text into a post.

The rule exists for that reason as well as protecting the original authors copyright.

----------


## unicorn

But what about when you find something but the site you found it on has bad language or anything unacceptable here, is it not ok to copy and paste it for that reason?

----------


## Colin Manson

That would depend, if you continually post jokes that are only available from a website that the rules would prevent you from linking then it would still be considered a breach of the rules.

For the occasional post I wouldn't have an issue but lots of these things are available on many sites and it doesn't take much to find a safe alternative.

If a moderator checks a post and finds that the content is available from a 'safe' site then he/she would be within the rules to issue a warning/infraction.

The rules don't cover every circumstance and we occasionally issue warnings that are reversed after some of the Mods get a chance to have their say on the subject.

The best rule of thumb is "If in doubt don't post it"

----------


## connieb19

Is this a new rule?  I've seen a few poems on the literature section I'm sure weren't written by the poster.  ::

----------


## Colin Manson

Report them and I'll look into the issue.

Or maybe they come under this point that I made earlier...



> I'm sure the odd post is overlooked but continually spamming the forum with content that if freely available from another site will probably end up with a warning.

----------


## angela5

Kingetter, i enjoyed that. Posted to entertain and entertain you did. :Grin: 

I've enjoyed reading the many poems on here, wether they are the posters own or not. But i've a feeling we will see less of them now. :Frown:

----------


## connieb19

> Report them and I'll look into the issue.
> 
> Or maybe they come under this point that I made earlier...


Why why would I report them? I'm not complaining, infact it's the opposite.  Surely if someone finds a poem they want to share with the rest of us, why's it any different than anything else copied from the net?   I'm pretty sure I'm not the only person who enjoyed this post and it didn't matter where it came from.   ::   I just wondered why it was this particular post only that it was pointed out that the poster wasn't the person who wrote it?

----------


## angela5

Why would anyone want to start reporting posts that they thought another member copied from a website rather than putting on their own thoughts.
Does it matter if it's not their own? It will take up sometime to start investigation wether it's copied or came straight from the posters own thoughts.
Well i enjoyed it and don't really care where it came from. 
Well done Kingetter for keeping us entertained so much. :Grin:

----------


## Big Jean

I also want to say how much I enjoyed this comical post . I don't care where it originated either, all I know is that I had a good laugh, and if Kingetter had not posted it, I probably would not have read it or seen it anywhere else .

----------

